# Weeeee!! (Pictures added - 12/9)



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not sure why I wanted to post this but...










This is a shot of 2 benches from the greenhouse (stock plants). Please ignore the dead/dried weeds that I STILL need to rake out...


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Helluva setup, although, what's up with that brom that is seemingly hanging in the air in the back corner to the side of the AC?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Not sure why I wanted to post this but...


Why? To show off your killer setup, of course. So obvious.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sbreland said:


> Helluva setup, although, what's up with that brom that is seemingly hanging in the air in the back corner to the side of the AC?


That is an experiment. Its an un-named hybrid of Blushing Tiger. Its in a hanging basket b/c I'm trying to see how dry the air is up there. Thats not an A/C, thats a 160,000 BTU heater! :twisted:


----------



## uespe1018 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow. Now I know what I want for christmas...


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

What on earth do you need a 160000 BTU heater for???? in Florida none the less. Most people up here dont even use heaters that big. Oh yeah, and the plants look great. :wink:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, i was gonna say... heater in FL? What, did it get below 60 last night?? :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This part of Florida can get into the 20's in the dead of winter at night which means the greenhouse (on its own) would be in the upper 30s which is just too low for most of the tropical plants I have. On average so far the "cold" nights are in the 40s and while this isn't really cold enough to decimate most of the plants, it does shut them down and they stop growing which is the exact opposite of what I need. :wink: So if I keep the GH warm at night, nothing shuts down and we're all happy.

Oh and Sarah, we have 2 of them.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Antone, I for one would like to see more pics. Make us jealous!!!!
Or buy some plants!!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Antone, I used to live in Altamonte and Longwood (about 20ish miles away or so), so I remember the winters... you might get 20's 3 or 4 times a year!  At any rate though, I see you point about the low temps... while it doesn't get that cold there it is cold enough to shut em down occasionally, so good idea.


----------



## xitch (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, 
First off, that looks very nice.

But,
I know I'm new to broms, and darts in general, so here's my question.
Since broms are epiphytes, why do you have them planted in pots [what substrate do you use], as opposed to like a huge wall that has drips on it


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*...*

Braggart....


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like your work has paid off, that is an amazing setup. Just out of curiousity do you grow many broms from seed or are they mostly pups from established plants? Thanks.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

xitch said:


> Ok,
> First off, that looks very nice.
> 
> But,
> ...


To clarify, not all bromeliads are epiphytes but most all the ones I grow are. These are grown in pots b/c they tend to grow quite a bit faster this way as there is much less stress on them b/c the nutrients are readily available. Since I'm trying to run a business supplying these plants to people, we need them to grow as fast as possible (although not too fast as they get kinda "swirly" if they do).

My mix is just basically equal parts peat:barkerlite. I ammend it as needed.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

holy crap, that is amazing, i'm officially jelous.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmmm...I'll take that one...and that one...ooh ooh and THAT one...and..hehehe :lol: Awesome plants...supremely jealous!

Ross.


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome!!!

I'm such a huge fan of mass plantae!!!

actually, with your plants and a few ebay specials, i have a corner of my room starting to look like that.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Now label every brom in the picture so we know what to buy..


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

More pictures!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Man, I'm beginning to really hate you Antone.

:lol: :wink:


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

:x Grrrr :x 

I actaully find myself trying to name some broms, and failing miserabley, except one looks like sarah head.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

OK ,now he's just bragging!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> OK ,now he's just bragging!





dragonfrog said:


> Hey Antone, I for one would like to see more pics. Make us jealous!!!!...


 :?: 

:lol:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

:lol: You've got to have all those plants to pay for those TWO ginormous heaters you have. Although at this point I have to agree with Harry, you're just showing off :wink:


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> Although at this point I have to agree with Harry, you're just showing off :wink:


what's wrong with that? 

Show it up antone!!!!


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Geez Antone, your job sucks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Of course, we are all just jealous. :mrgreen: 
Are those ferns you have mounted laying flat?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> Of course, we are all just jealous. :mrgreen:
> *Are those ferns you have mounted laying flat?*


Yup. This species fills in much nicer for me if I leave it flat.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Anoleo2 said:


> Man, I'm beginning to really hate you Antone.
> 
> :lol: :wink:


Beginning? What's taken you so long?!?

Seriously though, nice stuff Antone. I really like seeing the size relations from one brom to the next... now if I only knew what I was looking at. If you wanted to make a decent advertising ploy, the next time you take group pics like that put something in the picture, say like a coke can or bottle of something, for size reference. Then people would know how big the brom they are looking at is. I know these aren't for sale ads, but just a thought plus I'd like to see just how big some of these are!!


----------



## omarelay17 (Mar 9, 2007)

Antone, whats that in picture six? you really have some great plants.-


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

omarelay17 said:


> Antone, whats that in picture six? you really have some great plants.-


That and the one just behind it in the same picture are Neo. fluminensis x compacta. These 2 are a particularly nice pair and I'd like to focus on them.

Stace,

The little rectangles that you see in the fencing material that the benches are made of are 2"x1". That should give you some size reference.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Cool, that helps, and I was gonna ask about the same one. I'll assume that since you have two (or at least that's what I got from what you posted) that it will be awhile before you have any of those available?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have others from the same cross but they have more green. They are great for tad rearing actually. I will hopefully have pups ready in a couple weeks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Antone, you floral succubus you! You can stop with the pics anytime, my wallets already empty. :lol:


----------

